

Ask NH: Would you hire a person from overseas to work for your start-up? - ifesdjeen

It seems that the most of product development (not all of it, that's for certain), that involved ruby / python web development is going on in US, UK, and EU. 
The rest of Eurasia seems to be more involved in outsourcing / support or enterprise development. Rare Public web cases (comparing to the counties stated above).<p>Question is as simple as follows: would you agree to hire a person, who can speak your language (even though it's not native for him), for remote job? Or will it stop you, so you'd rather find someone closer to your area for that matter?<p>Thanks in advance
======
exline
I've had mixed experiences with remote developers (across the us and
offshore.) I think the biggest issue is the quality of the developer. I tend
to like local developers only because I can meet face to face to get to know
them. I think this helps build a stronger working relationship. If I had 2
candidates that were equal in skill level and cost, I would choose the local
one. But if a overseas candidate was a better developer, then they would get
the job.

I believe the difficult part will be making your presence known to companies
looking to hire you. I prefer to hire developers through recommendations
because you are less likely to end up hiring the wrong person.

------
all
Absolutely, no question. Bad developers can be found anywhere. Any good
company will tell you that good employees are worth traversing the world to
find, wherever they are.

------
spooneybarger
As long as timezone issues don't crop up, I would have no problem hiring
someone outside the US. I've done it before and it has worked out well.

